# Difference between a silver corn snake and a grey rat snake



## JSC (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi, I have a snake. I was wondering how do I know if its a grey rat snake or a silver corn ??

I don't know how to add a photo, but please email me and I will reply with a picture of the snake (( her name is naomi)) 

[email protected]

Thanks for all the help


----------



## Chance (Jun 14, 2008)

JSC said:


> Hi, I have a snake. I was wondering how do I know if its a grey rat snake or a silver corn ??


Did the person you got it off not tell you?

Have you got a photo?

:welcomerfuk: by the way!


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Mar 11, 2007)

Adult Corns are not as long as adult grey rat snakes.
Looking at two of the same lenght side by side, Grey rats snakes will often be thinner behind the head area.
Grey rat snakes have bigger eyes and wider heads than corns.
There are lots of other differances but they are the easiest to spot.
A photo would make the ID a lot easier : victory:


----------



## matt77303 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## JSC (Apr 18, 2013)

image_zpsdc796c4b.jpg Photo by JSC-7 | Photobucket

Here is a link to the picture of the snake


----------

